# فما الدنيا بدارِ بدار



## makala

ما معنى هذا البيت

واجعلْ إلى الأُخرى بدارِكَ بالتُّقى    تغنمْ فما الدنيا بدارِ بِدارِ


----------



## Mahaodeh

الكلمة الأخيرة هنا ليست بِدار، بل بَدار بفتح الباء
يقول الشاعر: واجعل إلى الأخرى، يعني الدار الآخرة، بِدارَكَ بالتُقى إي استعجالك به
فما الدنيا بِدارِ بَدار، أي ليست الدنيا دار تستحق المسارعة إليها
بِدار الأولى عبارة عن حرف الجر الباء + دار
أما بَدار فهي كلمة من الجذر بدر على وزن فَعال وهي اسم مشتق من الفعل بَدَرَ بمعنى أسرعَ 
وتعني الاستعجال أو المسارعة

استخدام الكلمتين بهذه الطريقة جناس ناقص لاختلافهما بالحركة على الباء


----------

